# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Triggers?

## Total Eclipse

What do you do when innocent people start to trigger you and remind you of your PTSD experiences? How do you handle/ cope with that?

----------


## Chantellabella

> What do you do when innocent people start to trigger you and remind you of your PTSD experiences? How do you handle/ cope with that?



I tell them honestly. They deserve the respect of being told and I deserve to be as trigger-free as possible.

----------

